
Ask HN: Effective Voting Mailers? - thomk
What would make an effective mailer that would prompt you to go vote? I&#x27;m asking everyone but specifically the under 20 crowd.<p>I was thinking something like a postcard that you could put on your fridge.
&quot;
VOTE: Tuesday Nov 3, 2020 at 4321 Elm Road.<p>Hello John Smith,<p>You live at 1234 Main street, your poling location for this next election is at 4321 Elm Road. Below is a map from your house to your polling place which is a 4 minute drive.<p>Remember, 82% of people who are similar to you voted in the last election!
&quot;<p>Also this is non-partisan, just trying to find ways to contribute and get people to vote.
======
johnnyo
I'd be cautious here. Especially this year, polling locations are moving
around in response to COVID (mine moved for the primary, and its unclear if
its moving back for the general election or not).

A mailer with the wrong polling location could do more harm than good,
especially for the under-20 crowd that may not have voted before.

Perhaps reaching out now to ensure they are registered is more effective (and
less error prone)

